# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Герои Меча и Магии 7

## Xromes

Анонсирована игра *Герои Меча и Магии 7*. 

Разработкой игры занимается фирма Limbic Entertainment 
Ожидаемая дата выхода 2015 год 

В игре будет 6 фракций: Альянс Света, Академия, Некрополис, Непокорённые племена, Лесной Союз, Подземелье или Инферно. (По последним двум фракциям, сейчас идёт голосование на официальном сайте игры, по результатам которого, определится, какая из этих фракций попадёт в игру)
Ресурсов будет семь.
Экраны городов будут в 2Д  
Будет контроль над секторами как в героях 6. 
Будет новая фланговая система атаки 
Не будет возможности конвертации городов в город другой расы 
На поле боя будет множество препьятствий
Не будет глобального прироста 
Будут семь нелинейный кампаний по 4-6 карт каждая.


Официальный сайт игры . 
Интервью с разработчиками (на немецком языке).  Перевод.
Ещё одно интервью

Ждёмс выхода игры :cool:

----------


## Prixer

Похоже что будет такой же шлак, как и шестые.. Вот если бы разработкой занялись Nival, было бы здорово

----------


## claiseunsutle

Извините, я удалил эту мысль :)

----------


## garrigreen

Я играл,так себе если чкстно.

----------

